
How to export a pure CSS logo as transparent SVG or PNG? - goldenkey
Made my brand&#x27;s logo in pure CSS and it looks amazing. But want to use it on other platforms only supporting image files. How would it be converted?<p>See my comment below for links to examples (links aren&#x27;t clickable in submission text.)
======
goldenkey
Here are some examples of pure CSS logo work:

/u/bchanx 's Show HN - Logos in Pure CSS:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5802043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5802043)

Google Logo: [https://jsfiddle.net/11jrtysk/](https://jsfiddle.net/11jrtysk/)

Chrome Icons:
[https://codepen.io/collection/njLyl/](https://codepen.io/collection/njLyl/)

------
newman8r
My first thought: I'd probably just take a screenshot and crop it as needed,
although there's likely a better way to do it.

